#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Школа Hwa Yen

## Нико

Как писать по-русски?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Хуаянь.

----------

Аурум (24.08.2013), Буль (24.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хуаянь.


Спасибо!! А то не нашла в гугл-переводчках.....

----------

